# Condor ferries



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

have used them before fast ferry to st malo ok but we got stuck at the channel isles waiting for other ferry to come out . 
we've decided to nip over for a couple of week's next friday brittany £543 overnight, condor £375 fast ferry 6 1/2 hr crossing landing 2045 in the evening
only quote i could get online is for 6.5 motorhome i'm 7mtr appreciate limited spaces at the front, does anyone know what the mark up is likely to be??.


----------

